# Palais de Danse (Sosho), Leicester - May 2014



## Goldie87 (Jun 2, 2014)

This building originally started life around the 1930's as the Palais de Danse, a well known Leicester dance hall. Once known for being quite a classy place, by the 1970's nights there often ended in violence. It was renamed Studio One and had a major refurbishment in 1985, wrecking the original interiors of the building. Since that time it has changed names often, later becoming Life then more recently Sosho. Seems to have closed down late last year, and some stripping appears to have taken place at some point. Visited with jacquesj and had a revisit with Mr Sam


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like a classy place.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome shots, looking like this place has been busy recently!  
Great set, cheers for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 2, 2014)

I like the changin rooms coloured shot! Thanks for sharing mate. Shame the rest of the explores you had lined up didnt go to plan


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 2, 2014)

Some nice history there, love the first shot, thanks.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 5, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I like the changin rooms coloured shot! Thanks for sharing mate. Shame the rest of the explores you had lined up didnt go to plan



Yeah was a bit of a bugger that, this was from earlier in the week! Did do some other more local stuff in the end though


----------

